# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La presa de Siles

## Sierra de Segura

Esta presa lleva varios años en construcción, no va a ser muy grande, tendrá una capacidad de 30.5 Hm3. con una superficie de embalse de 213 hectáreas y dará agua de calidad a unas 13000 personas, y, 4000 hectáreas de riego de olivar.
Su ubicación es en el río Guadalimar, a 105 km. aguas arriba del embalse del Giribaile.
Desde muchos años, los serranos hemos puesto empeño en que se hiciera realidad éste proyecto, se ha ido demorando pasando los años y al fin llegó la hora: 
--
Con fecha 13 de abril de 2007, la ministra de medio ambiente, Cristina Narbona, presentó el proyecto en Siles (Jaén), con una inversión de 21,1 millones de euros, que correrá a cargo de la dirección general del agua de dicho ministerio. 
El coste total es de 45.8 millones de euros, desglosado: 30.8 en obras, 6 en expropiaciones y 9 en medidas correctoras.
35.6 millones se ejecutan en el período 2006-2009.
  En abril de 2007 se adjudicó de forma conjunta la elaboración del proyecto y la construcción de la presa a las empresas Cavosa Obras y Proyectos, S.A., Sociedad General de Obras, S.A. (SOGEOSA) y SacyrS. A.U., agrupadas como Unión Temporal de Empresas (BOE nº 85). El importe de la adjudicación es de 21.143.128,48 euros de los que 500.000 corresponden a la elaboración del proyecto. En junio de 2007 se aprobó el Proyecto de Construcción.
En diciembre de 2007 se adjudicó la inspección y vigilancia de las obras de la presa a la empresa Seguridad de Presas, S.A. por un importe de 940.942,67 euros (BOE nº 310).
En enero de 2008 comenzó la ejecución de las obras.
En diciembre de 2008 se aprobaron obras de emergencia para estabilizar la ladera en el estribo derecho de la presa, con un presupuesto de 6,5 millones de euros.


*Plano de ubicación*

*Plano de ubicación*

*Innauguración de la presa, 14/01/08. Sr. Zarrias.*

*Obras 2007*
OBRA:

TÚNEL HIDRÁULICO PRESA DE SILES Y VILLAVERDE DE GUADALIMAR.
UBICACIÓN:
Proyecto y ejecución de las obras de construcción de la presa de Siles y Villaverde de Guadalimar
FECHA DE INICIO:
20/06/07
PLAZO:
30 meses
CARACTERÍSTICAS:
Las unidades más representativas contemplan alrededor de 533.000 m³ de escollera caliza en espaldones de cuerpo de presa, 114.000 m³ de material granular en zonas de transición en presa, 187.000 m³ de material impermeable en formación de núcleo en presa y ataguía, 74.000 m³ de material granular para filtros de presa, 21.300 m de excavación en túnel de aliviadero y 52.000 m³ de hormigones.
La presa consta con un aliviadero realizado en mina con una sección de 70 m³ ( 9,4x8,4 ) y una longitud de 306 metros excavado a sección completa mediante retroexcavadora dotada de martillo hidráulico y con un sostenimiento tipo Bernold en algunas zonas y mediante cerchas y gunita en las zonas de mejor calidad geotécnica.


*Tunel hidraúlico*

*Tunel*
-El MARM invierte 4 millones de euros en la estabilización de la ladera en el estribo izquierdo de la presa de Siles (Jaén) (5/11/2009)
Estas obras pretenden que se pueda continuar con la ejecución de las obras contratadas y garantizar al máximo la seguridad de los trabajadores. 
El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a nuevas obras de emergencia para la estabilización de la ladera en el estribo izquierdo de la presa de Siles (Jaén). La inversión prevista para esta actuación es de 4.000.000 euros. 
Una vez realizada la excavación de la presa, que se encuentra prácticamente finalizada, los terrenos adyacentes han sufrido un deslizamiento que ha hecho que se interrumpan los trabajos que se estaban realizando en el cauce. 
La humedad del terreno, así como la situación geológica y geotécnica de la ladera, han potenciado el problema, hasta el punto que han tenido que interrumpirse los trabajos en el cauce para evitar posibles avalanchas y deslizamientos. 
Las obras de emergencia, ejecutadas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), pretenden que se pueda continuar con la ejecución de las obras contratadas y garantizar al máximo la seguridad de los trabajadores, mediante la ejecución de las siguientes actuaciones: 
- Saneamiento de la zona donde se ha producido el deslizamiento, mediante maquinaria y medios naturales. 
- Excavación manual y mecánica del terreno deslizado e inestable. 
- Protección, mediante el correspondiente estabilizado y/o pantalla de la excavación realizada, con el fin de que tanto el terreno movido como el que se sitúa en cotas superiores no pueda sufrir movimientos. 
- Control de los movimientos, tanto en la zona removida como en la suprayacente.
*Más fotos*
http://activa.jaen.es/medidas_galeria.asp?id=15

*Se espera la finalización de las obras para el 2011.*
____________
Ufff.  :Wink:  Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Muy buena información sierra del Segura  :Wink:

----------


## Sierra de Segura

> Muy buena información sierra del Segura


La verdad que me ha dado guerra sacar la información. Espero que esté a la altura.
Un saludo

----------


## Salut

30,5 hm3, pa los tiempos que corren, no es poco que digamos...

Es una lástima por algunos parajes que se verán afectados... y esperemos que la explotación de la presa no cause una merma de la calidad ambiental del río Guadalimar, ni del paisaje sileño.

Por cierto, que regar el olivar me parece una barbaridad. Pero entre presa y pozo, me quedo con presa  : \



EDIT: Enlace de info sobre la zona LIC afectada.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio.../ES6160014.pdf

LIC de vulnerabilidad muy alta (90%)

----------


## Sierra de Segura

*Obras*
Pese a que el muro no puede verse aún, los trabajos de construcción de la Presa de Siles avanzan. Están casi terminadas las dos obras de emergencia para contrarrestar los deslizamientos provocados por las incidencias meteorológicas. Cada una ha sumado al ya elevado presupuesto de la presa (que supera los 30 millones) cuatro millones de euros más. Además de estos trabajos, se acaba de finalizar la excavación del túnel por el que se desviará el agua del río. Según explica José Martín, el ingeniero jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, que es a quien competen las obras, «se ha realizado con las técnicas más modernas». Se refiere al avanzado hormigonado del túnel, de 350 metros de longitud, así como al sistema de aliviaderos que, según explica, garantizarán el control de las llamadas avenidas de retorno durante 10.000 años. O lo que es lo mismo, que evitarán que el agua se salga de su cauce e inunde la zona en el mismo periodo de tiempo. 
Tal novedoso modelo ha tenido una demostración de lujo. Martín indica que las pruebas pertinentes se han realizado en el Instituto de Ingeniería Naval de Lisboa. «Gracias a estos ensayos hemos podido realizar algunos ajustes no previstos para que el trabajo sea perfecto», apunta Martín. 
Una vez que se afine el hormigonado de este túnel se comenzará a levantar la presa. Tal y como explica el ingeniero, puede que sea en «dos o tres meses». Será el último paso de unas obras que empezaron a principios de 2008. Al mismo tiempo que se hacen los trabajos en la zona, se termina de diseñar un proyecto ambiental y de adecuación arqueológica de todo lo encontrado en los terrenos en los que irá la presa y el túnel. 
Para preservar los preceptos medioambientales se emite un informe mensual a la Junta de Andalucía (que es ahora quien tiene las competencias, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir) y se vigila mediante un inspector de Medio Ambiente cada una de las intervenciones. «Siempre vamos por delante, cumpliendo con toda la normativa y haciendo de las obras un magnífico ejemplo de sostenibilidad», dice el ingeniero jefe. En el área de conservación arqueológica se trabaja en el proyecto de conservación del Molino de Cantalar y la Torre de Morles. El primero, también conocido como Molino de Doña Ramona, está construido al pie de un gran peñasco rocoso a orillas del río Guadalimar. Se calcula que se levantó en la época de la Reconquista y que volvió a reconstruirse y utilizarse al repoblarse la zona en épocas posteriores. La torre o castillo de Morles de autoría cristiana y, junto al de Pontihonda, vigilaba el ramal que desde Siles se dirigía a Bujaraiza. A pesar de que de él quedan apenas unas cuantas piedras, está declarado Bien de Interés Cultural. Ambos edificios serán centros de interpretación. 24.11.09 - MARÍA JOSÉ ÁLVAREZ |IDEAL JAÉN 
____
Después de esa fecha, ya ha llovido y bastante y no se como andan las obras. Espero que cuando acabe el temporal sigan con normalidad y estas lluvias no hayan afectado mucho el desarrollo de las obras.
____
Con fecha 10/01/2010, el periódico EL PAIS, apunta que la presa de Siles (Jaén) está actualmente en ejecución.
_____
*Salut* Lo de regar el olivar, si se hace con moderación y cuando realmente lo necesitan, bien, todo perfecto. Pero si se abusa del agua metiéndole a un solo olivo 30.000 litros de agua de una tacada, no vamos a ninguna parte.
Saludos.

----------


## Salut

> *Salut* Lo de regar el olivar, si se hace con moderación y cuando realmente lo necesitan, bien, todo perfecto. Pero si se abusa del agua metiéndole a un solo olivo 30.000 litros de agua de una tacada, no vamos a ninguna parte.
> Saludos.


Pues una planta TAN de secano como el olivo... qué quieres que te diga. Espero que por lo menos no suponga una transformación hacia olivar superintensivo (valor social = 0)



A este lado de la sierra nos concedieron 1 hm3 para "regadíos sociales", y han implantado esta p*** m*****  :Mad:

----------


## FEDE

> Pues una planta TAN de secano como el olivo... qué quieres que te diga. Espero que por lo menos no suponga una transformación hacia olivar superintensivo (valor social = 0)
> 
> 
> 
> A este lado de la sierra nos concedieron 1 hm3 para "regadíos sociales", y han implantado esta p*** m*****


Hola a todos no estoy de acuerdo contigo Salut el olivar superintensivo es el mas
rentable, por charla que he tenido con agricultores los costes de producion son minimos y su consumo de agua por goteo tambien, un olivo puede consumir sobre 1 litro o 2 al dia y en lo que se refiere a recogida de aceituna el coste de coger la aceituna a mano le sale al agricultor sobre unas 30 pesetas el kilo cuando cogida con la cosechadora le puede salir sobre unas 8 pesetas kilo la diferencia es de 22 pesetas por kilo ademas la producion por Hectarea puede llegar hasta los 15000 kilos.  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

^^ Ser el más rentable no significa que sea el mejor a nivel social. De hecho, por esa zona de andalucía abundan los grandes terraterientes absentistas, que de esta manera se enriquecen más ellos mientras se empobrece el serrano medio.

Además, que una plantación de superintensivo se va a pique a los 8-10 años aproximadamente, dejando el suelo muy fatigado y lleno de enfermedades. Si para luego tienes un cultivo alternativo, tal vez valga... sino, mal asunto.


PD: Si te apetece, podemos abrir un hilo en el subforo de agricultura  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola Salut segun dicen algunos duran 8 o 10 años, como tu dices pero yo conosco algunos que tienen ya 15 años, y todavia no he visto arrancar ninguna plantacion en cambio del olivar antiguo todos los años arrancan por algo sera.

----------


## Salut

Sigamos en el subforo de agricultura:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...newpost&t=4794

----------


## Sierra de Segura

Vamos a ver, la presa de Siles se está haciendo para dar riego a los olivos de la Comarca. Pero un poquito de por favor, vamos a hablar de la Presa y no de los olivos. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## URSVLA

Hola a todos!!
Soy nueva en el foro,buscando informacion para realizar un trabajo sobre la presa de siles me he topado con este foro, que la verdad creo que me servira de ayuda,
me gustaría saber si puedes ofrecerme alguna informacion sobre como accedere al proyecto de impacto ambiental de la presa de siles, me sería de gran ayuda pero la verdad desconozco si éste es público y se puede consultar,o no , o si se encuentra en el ayuntamiento de siles y se puede solicitar una copia o algo así si alguno lo sabe por favor  escribidme un correo
muchas gracias por adelantado 
saludos
rocío

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Rocío, bienvenida al foro.

Seguro que alguno de los foreros te podrá ayudar.

Un saldo

----------


## sergi1907

Mira a ver si te sirve esto

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2005/11/2...8696-38697.pdf

Un saludo

----------


## URSVLA

MUCHAS GRACIAS!
LA VERDAD SI ME SIRVE DE AYUDA AUNQUE ME GUSTARIA TENER ALGO MAS,DONDE PUEDO ACABAR DE LEERLO ENTERO??
LO HE ESTADO MIRANDO Y ES MUY INTERESANTE PERO TE DEJA CON LA MIEL EN LOS LABIOS, RESULTA QUE EL ESCRITO SOBRE LA PRESA DE SILES ACABA  DICENDO:
"El embalse asociado a la presa presenta las siguientes características
técnicas:"
 MUCHAS GRACIAS DE NUEVO,  ESPERO RESPUESTA!!
SALUDOS

----------


## Luján

> MUCHAS GRACIAS!
> LA VERDAD SI ME SIRVE DE AYUDA AUNQUE ME GUSTARIA TENER ALGO MAS,DONDE PUEDO ACABAR DE LEERLO ENTERO??
> LO HE ESTADO MIRANDO Y ES MUY INTERESANTE PERO TE DEJA CON LA MIEL EN LOS LABIOS, RESULTA QUE EL ESCRITO SOBRE LA PRESA DE SILES ACABA  DICENDO:
> "El embalse asociado a la presa presenta las siguientes características
> técnicas:"
>  MUCHAS GRACIAS DE NUEVO,  ESPERO RESPUESTA!!
> SALUDOS


Cuidado con las mayúsculas!!

----------


## URSVLA

lo siento!!
estoy acostumbrada a escribir siempre en mayusculas y suelo pasar bastante de eso pero intentaré no hacerlo

----------


## URSVLA

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2005/11/2...8697-38704.pdf
muchas gracias
tirando de tu link e encontrado lo q necesitaba!!
ahí esta a partir de esos dos puntos q me dejaban con la miel en los labios
agur!

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por el artículo de Siles, Sierra de Segura y que la veamos pronto en explotación!Yo tambíen ví algo sobre ésta Presa y lleva las últimas novedades tecnológinas en materia hidraúlica.
Y me fio mucho de el genio que la está realizando porqué lo conozco y seguro que aún con esos problemas que surgieron le saldrà genial!
Un saludo a esa sierra tan querida para mi!

----------


## URSVLA

El estudio de impacto ambiental me lo podrán facilitar en la agencia de medio ambiente de mi pueblo?? es que no se si ese documento es público o tienes que "tener padrino" pa' conseguirlo lo del BOE me va bién pero ahor anecesito el estudio de impacto, detallado que suele ir adjuntando al proyecto de la presa en este caso
si alguien puede ayudarme
gracias!!

----------


## Salut

^^ Los EIAs son públicos y deben estar disponibles para cualquiera que los solicite.

Lo más probable es que en tu ayuntamiento lo tengan y te lo faciliten en formato electrónico... aunque también depende del talante de "los mandamases".

En el peor de los casos, dirigete a la Agencia Andaluza del Agua.

¿No es posible que lo tengan también en la oficina de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente que teneis?

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> *Obras*
> Pese a que el muro no puede verse aún, los trabajos de construcción de la Presa de Siles avanzan. Están casi terminadas las dos obras de emergencia para contrarrestar los deslizamientos provocados por las incidencias meteorológicas. Cada una ha sumado al ya elevado presupuesto de la presa (que supera los 30 millones) cuatro millones de euros más. Además de estos trabajos, se acaba de finalizar la excavación del túnel por el que se desviará el agua del río. Según explica José Martín, el ingeniero jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, que es a quien competen las obras, «se ha realizado con las técnicas más modernas». Se refiere al avanzado hormigonado del túnel, de 350 metros de longitud, así como al sistema de aliviaderos que, según explica, garantizarán el control de las llamadas avenidas de retorno durante 10.000 años. O lo que es lo mismo, que evitarán que el agua se salga de su cauce e inunde la zona en el mismo periodo de tiempo. 
> Tal novedoso modelo ha tenido una demostración de lujo. Martín indica que las pruebas pertinentes se han realizado en el Instituto de Ingeniería Naval de Lisboa. «Gracias a estos ensayos hemos podido realizar algunos ajustes no previstos para que el trabajo sea perfecto», apunta Martín. 
> Una vez que se afine el hormigonado de este túnel se comenzará a levantar la presa. Tal y como explica el ingeniero, puede que sea en «dos o tres meses». Será el último paso de unas obras que empezaron a principios de 2008. Al mismo tiempo que se hacen los trabajos en la zona, se termina de diseñar un proyecto ambiental y de adecuación arqueológica de todo lo encontrado en los terrenos en los que irá la presa y el túnel. 
> Para preservar los preceptos medioambientales se emite un informe mensual a la Junta de Andalucía (que es ahora quien tiene las competencias, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir) y se vigila mediante un inspector de Medio Ambiente cada una de las intervenciones. «Siempre vamos por delante, cumpliendo con toda la normativa y haciendo de las obras un magnífico ejemplo de sostenibilidad», dice el ingeniero jefe. En el área de conservación arqueológica se trabaja en el proyecto de conservación del Molino de Cantalar y la Torre de Morles. El primero, también conocido como Molino de Doña Ramona, está construido al pie de un gran peñasco rocoso a orillas del río Guadalimar. Se calcula que se levantó en la época de la Reconquista y que volvió a reconstruirse y utilizarse al repoblarse la zona en épocas posteriores. La torre o castillo de Morles de autoría cristiana y, junto al de Pontihonda, vigilaba el ramal que desde Siles se dirigía a Bujaraiza. A pesar de que de él quedan apenas unas cuantas piedras, está declarado Bien de Interés Cultural. Ambos edificios serán centros de interpretación. 24.11.09 - MARÍA JOSÉ ÁLVAREZ |IDEAL JAÉN 
> ____
> Después de esa fecha, ya ha llovido y bastante y no se como andan las obras. Espero que cuando acabe el temporal sigan con normalidad y estas lluvias no hayan afectado mucho el desarrollo de las obras.
> ____
> Con fecha 10/01/2010, el periódico EL PAIS, apunta que la presa de Siles (Jaén) está actualmente en ejecución.
> ...


Hola a todos.
Dentro de pocas fechas el amigo J.L. Campillo y yo nos desplazaremos a Siles a visitar las obras (lo que podamos y nos dejen) de la Presa en construcción que lleva el mismo nombre.
Os tendremos debidamente informados y con los dientes afilados :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> Dentro de pocas fechas el amigo J.L. Campillo y yo nos desplazaremos a Siles a visitar las obras (lo que podamos y nos dejen) de la Presa en construcción que lleva el mismo nombre.
> Os tendremos debidamente informados y con los dientes afilados
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Hola Antonio.

No os olvideis la camara  :Stick Out Tongue:  ni el biplaza paramotor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo y un abrazo para los dos  :Smile:

----------


## Rafa

*El delegado de Medio Ambiente visita las obras de la Presa de Siles, que se encuentran muy avanzadas*  16/12/2010

El delegado provincial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía, José Castro, y los miembros de la Junta Rectora del Parque Natural de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas han visitado las obras de la Presa de Siles, una importante infraestructura hidráulica incluida en ActivaJaén.



Las obras, que avanzan a buen ritmo y se encuentran en un grado de ejecución muy avanzado, cuentan con una inversión total que supera los 45 millones de euros, y  permitirán consolidar 5.000 hectáreas de regadío y  garantizar el abastecimiento de agua potable de más de 13.000 habitantes de esta zona.


Este proyecto implica la construcción de una presa de materiales sueltos en el curso alto del río Guadalimar, de 30,5 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad, en la comarca de la Sierra de Segura. Desde el punto de vista del regadío va a aumentar la garantía de riego de aproximadamente 5.000 hectáreas de un olivar que, con el agua, puede incrementar el rendimiento y el valor de la tierra, lo que supondrá una fijación del elemento humano en el territorio y la laminación de las avenidas del río, garantizando los caudales ecológicos aguas abajo y propiciando los usos ambientales y turísticos.


En cuanto a las cifras del embalse, la pared de la presa presenta una altura de 52 metros, el volumen de materiales que ha sido necesario extraer para construir la presa es de 783.000 metros cúbicos, el aliviadero tiene una capacidad de 297 metros cúbicos por segundo y el desagüe de fondo, 52 metros cúbicos por segundos.


http://www.activajaen.es/_noticias/d...8-79fb06ed8546 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rafa

*Las obras de la presa de Siles ya se encuentran a un 80 por ciento de su ejecución* 

El proyecto, incluido en ActivaJaén, asegurará el agua potable a 12.000 personas y generará 5.000 nuevas hectáreas de regadío
15.09.11 - 16:51 - EUROPA PRESS | JAÉN

Las obras de la presa de Siles, un proyecto que está incluido en ActivaJaén, se encuentran a un 80 por ciento de su ejecución, según se ha puesto de manifiesto en la visita a los trabajos de construcción realizada hoy por el delegado del Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía en Jaén, Felipe López, el subdelegado del Gobierno en Jaén, Fernando Calahorro, y el ingeniero jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) en Jaén, José Martín.


Así, la construcción de este embalse en el cauce del río Guadalimar cuenta con una inversión superior a los 42 millones de euros por parte del Gobierno de España y permitirá asegurar el suministro de agua potable a 12.000 habitantes de la Sierra de Segura, además de poner en servicio 5.000 hectáreas de regadío y ayudar a prevenir inundaciones en poblaciones como La Puerta de Segura o Puente de Génave.


De otro lado, ha destacado la apuesta por las energías limpias que supone la instalación de la central hidroeléctrica, que ayudará a ir sustituyendo los combustibles fósiles por fuentes renovables. "Este proyecto representa a la perfección los objetivos de ActivaJaén, que suponen realizar un esfuerzo de inversión pública que arrastra también inversión privada. Así, van a surgir nuevas oportunidades en ámbitos como la agricultura o el turismo".


De esta manera, el presupuesto total de la obra asciende a más de 42 millones de euros, de los que 25 corresponden a la ejecución material de la obra, otros siete millones al importante de las expropiaciones, que han sido pagadas casi en su totalidad, y los diez millones de euros restantes se han destinado a medios de protección ambiental.


Por último, el ingeniero jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en Jaén, José Martín, ha hecho especial hincapié en las medidas medioambientales que acompañan al proyecto de la presa de Siles, pues "el desarrollo medioambiental de esta obra es un gran ejemplo de trabajo conjunto entre administraciones, el Gobierno de España y la Junta de Andalucía" y ha explicado que la presa "ayudará a rebajar en gran medida el peligro de inundaciones en poblaciones ribereñas del río que se encuentran aguas abajo, ya que este tipo de presa reduce a la mitad el caudal cuando se producen avenidas de agua".

Asimismo, se va a construir una central hidráulica con capacidad para generar 3,5 megawatios de electricidad, a lo que se unen las amplias posibilidades de uso turístico del plano de agua resultante una vez que esté lleno el embalse. La ejecución de las obras, que comenzaron en 2007, se encuentra muy avanzada, por lo que se espera que puedan estar concluidas a finales de 2012.


En su intervención, Calahorro ha destacado que la presa de Siles es "una vieja aspiración de la provincia de Jaén que por fin se ha convertido en realidad gracias al actual Gobierno de España". Se trata de una obra que representa "algo muy importante para la comarca de la Sierra de Segura, ya que es una presa con una gran capacidad de embalse, 30,5 hectómetros cúbicos, que van a ayudar en gran medida al desarrollo económico de la zona", ha manifestado.


También ha querido resaltar la relevancia de este proyecto desde el punto de vista de la sostenibilidad, ya que recoge las especificaciones medioambientales más importantes debido a que la presa se encuentra en una zona de especial protección ambiental. De hecho, "casi toda la fauna y la flora afectadas han sido inventariadas individualmente y trasladadas a otro lugar, lo que ha motivado un importante incremento en el presupuesto", ha explicado.


Además, el subdelegado del Gobierno ha recordado otras importantes actuaciones hidráulicas que se están llevando a cabo en el marco de ActivaJaén, como la balsa de Cadimo o los distintos proyectos de modernización de regadíos repartidos por el territorio jiennense. 


*Elemento de desarrollo comarcal y rural*


Por su parte, López ha puesto de relieve que este proyecto supone un elemento de desarrollo comarcal y rural. "El agua es vida y una oportunidad para multiplicar la renta de los agricultores, pues se va a mejorar la producción de 5.000 hectáreas de olivar, lo que a su vez generará más empleo", ha indicado, recordando que el pantano permitirá la práctica de actividades recreativas en una zona turística como es el Parque Natural de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas, ya que el plano de agua del embalse abarcará 200 hectáreas.


De otro lado, ha destacado la apuesta por las energías limpias que supone la instalación de la central hidroeléctrica, que ayudará a ir sustituyendo los combustibles fósiles por fuentes renovables. "Este proyecto representa a la perfección los objetivos de ActivaJaén, que suponen realizar un esfuerzo de inversión pública que arrastra también inversión privada. Así, van a surgir nuevas oportunidades en ámbitos como la agricultura o el turismo".


De esta manera, el presupuesto total de la obra asciende a más de 42 millones de euros, de los que 25 corresponden a la ejecución material de la obra, otros siete millones al importante de las expropiaciones, que han sido pagadas casi en su totalidad, y los diez millones de euros restantes se han destinado a medios de protección ambiental.


Por último, el ingeniero jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en Jaén, José Martín, ha hecho especial hincapié en las medidas medioambientales que acompañan al proyecto de la presa de Siles, pues "el desarrollo medioambiental de esta obra es un gran ejemplo de trabajo conjunto entre administraciones, el Gobierno de España y la Junta de Andalucía" y ha explicado que la presa "ayudará a rebajar en gran medida el peligro de inundaciones en poblaciones ribereñas del río que se encuentran aguas abajo, ya que este tipo de presa reduce a la mitad el caudal cuando se producen avenidas de agua".


http://www.ideal.es/jaen/20110915/lo...109151651.html

----------


## juanlo

Foto tomada desde la carretera Síles-Villaverde, en la que se puede apreciar que la presa está prácticmente terminada, o eso parece desde la distancia.

----------


## juanlo

Al parecer ya terminada y en funcionamiento.
Unas fotos gracias a Paulino:
http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-de-siles.html

----------

frfmfrfm (30-nov-2014),HUESITO (30-nov-2014),Los terrines (29-nov-2014),sergi1907 (29-nov-2014),Varanya (07-dic-2014),willi (30-nov-2014)

----------

